# the power of rain



## astrodav68 (Mar 22, 2007)

hi,

I'm a new french novice photographer and i would like to share my picture with you. thank you for comments


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 22, 2007)

Heya Astrodav, welcome to ThePhotoForum!

These photos look *anything but* "novice" to me.
You cannot be all that new in the field of photography to bring about photos of this quality! Wow.
Very much _my kind of _photos!
Mostly so the first!


----------



## TBaraki (Mar 22, 2007)

Beautiful work!


----------



## astrodav68 (Mar 22, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Heya Astrodav, welcome to ThePhotoForum!
> 
> These photos look *anything but* "novice" to me.
> You cannot be all that new in the field of photography to bring about photos of this quality! Wow.
> ...


 

thank you.

I assure you i'm a novice. i do photography since december 2006 when i buy my first camera (Nikon D80).

sorry for my language, i will try to improve my english


----------



## GrfxGuru (Mar 22, 2007)

First shot is very cool, love the DOP to help bring out the water droplet. Very nice indeed.

Regards,
Peter Witham


----------



## gizmo2071 (Mar 22, 2007)

Great series.
I really like the last one 
I think you caught the droplet in a great position.


----------



## astrodav68 (Mar 22, 2007)

others:


----------



## danir (Mar 22, 2007)

I love the last one in the first set.

Dani


----------



## ravikiran (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Astrodav.

I like your concept. For a novice you have captured some very good shots. Please make more creative concepts and share those with us. Please.


----------



## astrodav68 (Mar 22, 2007)

to continue










http://apn.s602z.free.fr/toforum/macro/macro (9).jpg


----------



## grafiks (Mar 22, 2007)

Great stuff.  Did you happen to do any post-processing on these?


----------



## astrodav68 (Mar 22, 2007)

i make a little post processing for posting in the web


saturation +10
optimized clearness
but it's all.


----------



## grafiks (Mar 22, 2007)

astrodav68 said:


> i make a little post processing for posting in the web
> 
> 
> saturation +10
> ...


 
No kidding?  How do you get all those shifting colors in the background?


----------



## astrodav68 (Mar 22, 2007)

with a great lens of course !! lol (nikkor 105mm f/2.8)


----------



## Mainiac (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow. What a beautiful series!!  :thumbup: Every last one is beautiful.:thumbup:


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 22, 2007)

I like #1 and #3.


----------



## 250Gimp (Mar 22, 2007)

They are all great!!!


----------



## emogirl (Mar 22, 2007)

drooling...dont call yourself novice!!! you've got a better hold of things than most people doing it for yearS!


----------



## nabero (Mar 22, 2007)

I have to agree...nothing "novice" about these...absolutely beautiful series! I can't pick a favorite...

 Welcome to the forum...and what an introduction!

Cheers!


----------



## jimiismydaddy (Mar 22, 2007)

did u place all these droplets? Some of them looks amazing, and the reflections out of them, wow. NIce stuff.


----------



## astrodav68 (Mar 23, 2007)

jimiismydaddy said:


> did u place all these droplets? Some of them looks amazing, and the reflections out of them, wow. NIce stuff.


 
it's natural droplets ! i found them after the rain, in a public garden, next to home, or it's dew's droplets.

you must just bend down and observe... you will see another world !

thank you for your comments


----------



## ravikiran (Mar 23, 2007)

Awesome continutation of the series. Just don't have right words to describe them.

And please do never say "Novice". I am sure never going to believe you.
Anyways how come you know to buy and "105mm", if you were a novice?

Great, great, great and very great shots. I'll try myself with dew drops. (though only with a kit lens) and post them if they seem to be good.
Thanks for sharing.

Ravi.


----------



## astrodav68 (Mar 23, 2007)

it's not because you like my picture than I'm not a novice ! lol

I learn by myself photography for 4 months.

I observe nature for a long time (although I'm 19 years old)
and she makes me dream.

with regard to my lens, it was recommended to me by photographers in a french forum.


----------



## Tantalus (Mar 23, 2007)

great shots, I like the bright green of #1.


----------



## astrodav68 (Mar 23, 2007)

thank you


----------



## ravikiran (Mar 23, 2007)

Astrodav,

Now I realize, I envy your creativity. 
Still I'am never a loser, I like to learn. And I am thinking I am going to learn a lot from you.

The two posted last were also very, very good.:hail: 

Keep them coming,

Ravi.


----------



## astrodav68 (Mar 23, 2007)

ravikiran said:


> Astrodav,
> And I am thinking I am going to learn a lot from you.
> 
> Ravi.


 
I think I'm not a good teacher lol, but if I give you ideas, i'm happy to you ! and I want to see your picture !


----------



## ravikiran (Mar 23, 2007)

Once again nice pics. This time I have fav's. #2 and #4. Extraordinary.



> I think I'm not a good teacher lol, but if I give you ideas, i'm happy to you ! and I want to see your picture !


 
Not great pics as I am still learning how to use a camera.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=414109


----------



## astrodav68 (Mar 23, 2007)

ravikiran said:


> Once again nice pics. This time I have fav's. #2 and #4. Extraordinary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
you should buy a better lens than a kit-lens, according to your photographic style


----------



## ravikiran (Mar 23, 2007)

> you should buy a better lens than a kit-lens, according to your photographic style ;-)


 
You mean you actually like those, except for the final output?


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 23, 2007)

Astrodav, je sais qu'un petit morceau de français et essaiera et vous parlera dans votre langue maternelle. Ceux-là sont quelques images fantastiques. J'ai l'appareil-photo pareil comme vous, et l'aimer. A que pensez-vous le D80*?


----------



## astrodav68 (Mar 24, 2007)

merci pour le petit morceau en français 

I think the D80 is very good to learn photography, it makes it possible to learn quickly.

for ravikiran: I mean if you want to succeed beautiful picture, you have to buy a good lens, it's lens which make quality


----------



## mec621 (May 14, 2007)

i LOVE the last one!


----------



## Mohain (May 15, 2007)

These are all fantastic! Hardly a novice tho


----------



## AIRIC (May 15, 2007)

Excellent images, well done.

Eric


----------

